# My New Maine **** Kitty!!!!!! Chaos



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

he is here!!!!!!!!!!! adorable, so social, and stunning markings!!!!!!!! I picked him up last night after flying in from NB......I am totally head over heels in love:--heart::--happy:he was 13wks yesterday!!!!!!!


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Beautiful kitty.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

What a gorgeous kitty!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Don't you love how Maine ***** look so grown up even as kittens. I have a purebred and mix ones myself. They are the best cats.

How is handsome Chaos doing with the dogs?


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I so want one! We got approved by Maine **** Cat Rescue, but unfortunately there aren't that many in rescue.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Awe so cute! I love the name. When is he going to meet the goldens?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Selli-Belle said:


> I so want one! We got approved by Maine **** Cat Rescue, but unfortunately there aren't that many in rescue.


Many other cat rescues have full blooded Maine ***** or Maine **** mixes.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

our breeder has beautiful kitties due in April!!!!!!! CAMELOT COONERY IN NB. he has met Adi so far, and let her know in no uncertain terms, back off, our domestic cat meeka , is telling Chaos the same thing!!!!!! funny animal dynamics!!!!!


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

He is so gorgeous!!! I love the markings and love the fluffiness. I wants a medium/long haired cat one day, right now I have two DSH rescues.


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

He is stunning! His fur is so beautiful. I wouldn't be getting anything else done around him. It would be kitty playtime all day long. Congratulations.


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

I love Maine *****. They are so cute, and cuddly. They also crack me up with how much they are fascinated by water (showers, toilet bowl flushing). Congrats on your new addition. 
Sigh, if I could add a cat to the house I would do so in a heartbeat, but DH is allergic :doh:


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Very handsome young man! The GR in your avatar is striking, too! :wavey:


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

What a gorgeous kitty. I am going kitten shopping so to speak with my son this weekend. Very excited!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh my!!! I am in luuuuurv. 

I want...I want...I want!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I am in love with him as well! He is gorgeous! Wonder how they would get along with Bengals???


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

What a gorgeous boy! Congratulations on your newest addition!


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

LOVE, love him. Friend has a ragdoll cat - also very dog like. We cat sat her for awhile when my friend was moving and she quickly adjusted to 2 goldens and 2 other inside cats. Not a small feat since its usually just her and my friend. I'd love a Maine **** or Ragdoll but it seems when our cat numbers are down fate steps in and before we know it we have another.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

He is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great looking cat. Even with a perfect M on his forehead.


----------

